# Murray Identification Help - Can't decipher the serial number



## CBrown (May 26, 2019)

Hi there,

I have this old beauty and would love to know more about it. I tried deciphering the serial number, but I couldn't figure it out.





Below is the serial number.




I actually bought this for a gift for my girlfriend (now wife). We enjoyed a number of rides around town, but I think it now deserves a new home.  Any information that you can share would be very much appreciated.

Thanks - CB

PS. So cool to see a community of people who love old bikes!


----------



## GTs58 (May 26, 2019)

Very nice example of a 60's Murray! 

Here's the Murray serial number project if you haven't seen it yet.   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/murray-serial-number-project.7014/


----------

